# Testing out the new Expanding AMNTS



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 30, 2015)

28 degrees out so I decided to test out the new expanding AMNTS from Todd at Amaze N. 

First impression is wow those pellets lit fast. I only had to torch for less than 30 seconds to get a good flame. Had embers and smoke in a little over a minute. Geez! 

Picked up a block of Colby jack and pepper jack. Going to give them 4-6 hours since it's so cold! 



























Smoke away!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 30, 2015)

Smoker temp. I expect it will go up some. We'll see, it will be getting dark soon. 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 30, 2015)

You're gonna love it!  Just filled mine with some alder pellets (son's request) to smoke some SS sticks we made last night. 

Looking forward to hearing how much rise you get.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 30, 2015)

Congrats Case!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Smoke that Cheese!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That new Tube looks Awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 30, 2015)

I haven't tried mine yet.

Isn't cold yet


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 30, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> You're gonna love it!  Just filled mine with some alder pellets (son's request) to smoke some SS sticks we made last night.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing how much rise you get.



I almost went with alder, but I'm saving what I have for some salmon I plan to smoke tomorrow. 

This batch got Apple. 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 30, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Congrats Case!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear! It was nice and shiny, not anymore!


Smoke away!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 30, 2015)

c farmer said:


> I haven't tried mine yet.
> 
> Isn't cold yet



Use for supplemental smoke during a hot smoke in your new super duper smoker! If it's like the other tubes it will work up to pit temps of 285.


Smoke away!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 30, 2015)

c farmer said:


> I haven't tried mine yet.
> 
> Isn't cold yet


LOL---Case is hogging all the frigid temps & snow we usually get !!

Think maybe we should let him have it all this Winter???

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 30, 2015)

You guys can have winter anytime! I'm done with it! 
















Smoke away!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 30, 2015)

Looks great Case, I've almost got myself talked into ordering the expanding tube today or tomorrow...  So sounds like ya are happy with it ?  Just done 8 lbs with some pitmaster dust last weekend...  That was a sub zero smoke... But today we hit 1* !   :yahoo:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 30, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks great Case, I've almost got myself talked into ordering the expanding tube today or tomorrow...  So sounds like ya are happy with it ?  Just done 8 lbs with some pitmaster dust last weekend...  That was a sub zero smoke... But today we hit 1* !   :yahoo:



So far the expando tube is doing great! I'd recommend taking advantage of the SMF holiday sale code while you still can. 

We're supposed to hit a low of 5 tonight. Yay, not! To make matters worse we have an inversion gong on, so ya that's right Freezing Fog! Yuck!


Smoke away!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 30, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great Case, I've almost got myself talked into ordering the expanding tube today or tomorrow...  So sounds like ya are happy with it ?  Just done 8 lbs with some pitmaster dust last weekend...  That was a sub zero smoke... But today we hit 1* !   :yahoo:
> ...



Yea, I'm ordering one tonite...  Twist my arm, but I can't resist with the sale... LOL.  Freezing fog, man that stuff stinks... stay safe !


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 30, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks great Case, I've almost got myself talked into ordering the expanding tube today or tomorrow...  So sounds like ya are happy with it ?  Just done 8 lbs with some pitmaster dust last weekend...  That was a sub zero smoke... But today we hit 1* !   :yahoo:



Here I am complaining about checking the pit when it's 40 degrees!   I guess that's a bit balmy compared to where you folks are!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 30, 2015)

Okay pulled the cheese at the 4 hour mark. The expando tube lost its smoke. It wasn't extended. Seems that the 12"'AMNTS gets a few more hours of burn time. Raced through the pellets. Hmmmmmm. It may need less slits or slots in the tube. 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 30, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Okay pulled the cheese at the 4 hour mark. The expando tube lost its smoke. It wasn't extended. Seems that the 12"'AMNTS gets a few more hours of burn time. Raced through the pellets. Hmmmmmm. It may need less slits or slots in the tube.
> 
> 
> Smoke away!!!



Wow!  I filled mine with alder, fully compressed and it's still smoking after 4 hours and still has a couple of inches to go.  

Stay warm up there!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 31, 2015)

I totally expected there to still be smoldering pellets in the tube when I checked at the 4 hour mark. Nope all gone. I know they didn't ignite and flame up. The iGrill would have told me that. The temp in the smoker peaked at 41 held there for about 30 minutes at the 1 hour mark and then gradually dropped after dark finally ending at 37 at the 4 hour mark. 

Wonder if the cold weather made it smoke faster? Guess I won't know until I can test it in warmer weather. Which according to the weatherman won't be until June!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> You guys can have winter anytime! I'm done with it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really weird!, Case!!

I don't think I ever saw the "Feels like" (32°) at a higher temp than the "Actual" (25°) !!!

Is that what you're calling an "Inversion"??

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 31, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> dirtsailor2003 said:
> 
> 
> > You guys can have winter anytime! I'm done with it!
> ...



I can tell you it didn't feel any warmer than 25! It's only 9 right now! Brrrrrrr! 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I can tell you it didn't feel any warmer than 25! It's only 9 right now! Brrrrrrr!
> 
> 
> Smoke away!!!


Sorry about that------We're at 46° right now. Been there & higher for weeks. Very Strange. I think you guys are squeezing all the cold out before it gets to us----Thanks!!

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 31, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great Case, I've almost got myself talked into ordering the expanding tube today or tomorrow...  So sounds like ya are happy with it ?  Just done 8 lbs with some pitmaster dust last weekend...  That was a sub zero smoke... But today we hit 1* !   :yahoo:
> ...



Haha, no prob CB we kinda come to expect it around here...  We usually hit a few spells during winter that'll get us in the -20* area !  It was -17* this morning & supposed to get a bit colder tonite then start gradually warming up...  The cold & winter storms are usually the worse we have to deal with, so it's not too bad.  

You all have the humidity (which I would personally struggle with) to deal with I am assuming !   As well as the other weather ya get....I heard you all are getting some flooding in your area... Hope you all stay safe & have a Happy New Year !


----------

